# Toronto, CANADA. Anyone?



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

Anybody from toronto or surrounding areas here?


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Me!







We are planning to re-start the support group in Toronto in early fall. We'll post something here when the logistics are worked out.Jeff


----------

